# Fatbike & Plus Freunde im KBU: Biketreff, Vorstellung, Erfahrungsaustausch



## Trail Surfer (18. Mai 2015)

Liebe Freunde und Freundinnen der* fätten* Reifen 

Es ist soweit, heute ist meine Bestellung raus und so darf ich mich dann in einigen Wochen drangeben und werde hoffentlich viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike haben. Warum auch nicht vor dem Winter, da ist eben noch etwas Zeit zum üben und zum sich aneinander gewöhnen.

Da ich nun glücklicherweise nicht der einzige hier im KBU bin, der auf dicken Reifen rumgurkt, mache ich hiermit also diesen Thread auf - gedacht sowohl als Treff, sich zu gemeinsamen Runden zu verabreden, als auch zum Erfahrungsaustausch und natürlich soll es auch dazu dienen, dass jede/r die/der mag, sich samt Fatty vorstellt.

Von ein paar Leuten weiß ich es ja schon, dass ein Fatty im Haus ist, daher markiere ich euch an dieser Stelle @akimam @cruisingfix @Pete04 @muschi 
Wer mag, schreib doch mal bitte etwas, gerne mit einem coolen Bild. Und bitte auch jede/r andere Infizierte.

Ich hoffe also auf die ersten, stimmungsvollen Bilder in Bälde und rege Teilnahme!

Traillastige Grüße...yours...Rene


----------



## muschi (18. Mai 2015)

Ich bin dabei wenn das dann auch klappt mit dem Dicken.
Ich sage mal hier fehlt MacHartmann @denis.sine , der hat nämlich schon eins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (18. Mai 2015)

Na, datt schreit doch nach einem RIR - Ranger im Ruhezustand - bitte nitt verwechseln mit RIP - Reste in Pacem....









Specialized Fatboy mit 4.6er Bereifung vor dem Herrn - gerade noch am WE den DH in Winterberg runtergezimmert; hier kommt Grenzbereich
auf - nach dem Pneu und der Carbonforke federt der Mensch! Und zwar in Extremo vom Zehennagel bis zur Doppelhelix, und datt mit Schmackes....Jedoch; watt tut man nitt alles für die größte Eisdiele der Welt alias Warteschlange in WiBe vorm Lift!
Stay tuned, ride fat, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2015)

Dann mal viel Spass mit eueren Schnee mobilen im KBU Winter !


----------



## Pete04 (19. Mai 2015)

Watt heißt den KBU-Winter, Hubi - die Pferdepisten inne Ville ergeben jetzt endlich mal Sinn!

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...iHrolAUPdlRUihg&bvm=bv.93756505,d.bGQ&cad=rja

Gelobtes Land! Neue Trails erschliessen sich wo mers sonst den Wolf dämmelt.....Sonntach abends nochmal den Stresstest jemacht,
zwischen-den-Perdsäppeln-surfen könnt' glatt 'ne neue Sportart werden!


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Mai 2015)

Wo du es gerade schreibst...von wegen Pferdepisten....da kam mir letztens bei einer Runde im Hennefer Umland der deutliche Eindruck, das die "Neuzeitpferde" (Harvester) ganze Arbeit leisten und man(n)/frau da bald nur noch auf fettem Fuß gegensteuern kann, da manches sonst (jetzt) schon leider nur schwer fahrbar ist.
Ohne Worte...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Mai 2015)

Männer des Westens und Liebhaber dicker Möpse,
kauft euch Fatbikes, von mir aus 20 Stück, rotzt die Kohle raus, das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen. Habt Spass damit, onaniert Euch einen auf die dicken Pellen.... ABER BITTE .... BITTE BITTE ...... versucht nicht irgend eine Rechtfertigung zu finden für Fatbikes im KBU Land.
Das ist rationell betrachtet genau das gleiche als ob ich mir nen Leo2 für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit kaufe. Mag sein das es Ecken auf der Welt gibt an denen es Sinn macht mit dem Leo zur Arbeit zu fahren oder an dem es Sinn macht sich Mountainbikes mit ultra dicken Reifen zuzulegen ... KBU gehört definitiv nicht dazu m.M. Jungs nix für ungut aber da krisch ich Plaque !

Habt einfach Spass mit den Dinger, freut Euch der Technik die ihr dort bereitet, hämmert Sandpisten oder Harvesterspuren längs und quer, aber wenn ich höre das es ohne nicht geht ......
Hatte vor Jahren mal einen dabei der stolperte um jede Serpentine, zwei Minuten später laberte er mich voll von wegen ne 34er Gabel wär ja nich steif genug er bräuchte umbedingt ne 36er.... seither stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare und zwar hoch wenn man versucht Dinge auf's Material umzumünzen.

Also ride on ... hämmert durch wat durchzuhämmern is


----------



## Marc B (20. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte das Nicolai Argon Fatbike drei Tage im Februar beim Fatbike Camp von trailrock.de - war mega-spaßig


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2015)

Wartezeit kann problemlos mit Lenker ausse Mutti Natur überbrückt werden... ...und jau, macht auch fat Spaß!


----------



## Pete04 (20. Mai 2015)

Na, warum nitt - direkt noch die OUT-Takes druff!













 Die Nasser-Sack-Landung...Most Fav'!!!





 Inne Visage klare Ansage: Hattu Landung bedacht?!




End of the Lied: So schubbert er ganz obsolet ins bodenfüssig Brombeerbeet - doch datt iss andere Geschichte!
Macht Nonsens in den Wäldern, die Couchpotatoes ett freuen tut! LG, der Pete


----------



## Marc B (21. Mai 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> (...) versucht nicht irgend eine Rechtfertigung zu finden für Fatbikes im KBU Land.
> Das ist rationell betrachtet genau das gleiche als ob ich mir nen Leo2 für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit kaufe. Mag sein das es Ecken auf der Welt gibt an denen es Sinn macht mit dem Leo zur Arbeit zu fahren oder an dem es Sinn macht sich Mountainbikes mit ultra dicken Reifen zuzulegen ... KBU gehört definitiv nicht dazu m.M. Jungs nix für ungut aber da krisch ich Plaque !(...)



Rechtfertigen muss sich sowieso niemand  Ansonsten hinkt der Vergleich sehr. Fatbikes machen einfach Spaß und bieten viel Grip, egal auf welchen Trails. Ich bin drei Tage damit flowige Trails gebrettert und hatte viel Spaß dabei, wieso sollte ich mich dafür rechtfertigen müssen  Also easy going, leben und leben lassen. Wer ein Fatbike kauft, weil er damit Spaß haben will auf seinen Trails, ist das völlig in Ordnung und schadet ja Anderen nicht. Für mich war es ein Freeride Hardtail, das viel Laune brachte - danke an Jan von Trailtech für den Verleih .daumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Mai 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Rechtfertigen muss sich sowieso niemand  Ansonsten hinkt der Vergleich sehr. Fatbikes machen einfach Spaß und bieten viel Grip, egal auf welchen Trails. Ich bin drei Tage damit flowige Trails gebrettert und hatte viel Spaß dabei, wieso sollte ich mich dafür rechtfertigen müssen  Also easy going, leben und leben lassen. Wer ein Fatbike kauft, weil er damit Spaß haben will auf seinen Trails, ist das völlig in Ordnung und schadet ja Anderen nicht. Für mich war es ein Freeride Hardtail, das viel Laune brachte - danke an Jan von Trailtech für den Verleih .daumen:



Genau dasmeinte ich ja auch  Leben und Leben lassen 
Nur wobei ich plaque kriege ist wenn Leute meinen et gäb nix besseres mehr, oder ohne ES kannman ja gar nich mehr Stelle X oder Y fahren ! Dat meint ich. Vonmir aus kann jeder fahren watt er will, soll nur keene Stuss verzelle


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Mai 2015)

Lieber Hubert, das Fatbikes die einzig wahre Erleuchtung seien oder ähnliches, hat _hier_ auch niemand behauptet. Ride on!
Und jetzt bitte weiter im Text bzw. aussagekräftigen Bildern!


----------



## Marc B (21. Mai 2015)

Am 12./13.9. findet die zweite Fatbike Jam statt, den Organisator Peter kenne ich von der Guide Ausbildung, das kann nur ein spaßiges Event werden (an der Ostsee): http://www.fatbike-jam.de/


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Mai 2015)

@Marc B 
Man bräuchte jemanden, der die Anreise im Team organisiert, einen Bus und jemanden der/die die Unterkünfte klar macht. Dann wäre ich schon sehr gerne dabei!


----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2015)

Wow, Marc - watt ein Felgenmassaker auffem Flyer, stachelt Neugier an!


----------



## muschi (21. Mai 2015)

Ich durfte zumindest leztes Jahr auch mal ein Argon ausführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (21. Mai 2015)

Ein scheinbar einbeiniges Mousse-au-Citron, Chapeau!


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Mai 2015)

Gibt's da auch Äktschn von, das Rad schaut so aus, als wenn es noch nicht weiß was es vom Biker halten soll?!


----------



## muschi (22. Mai 2015)

Nein leider nicht.


----------



## ultra2 (22. Mai 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...blubber, blubber, blubber..
> Stay tuned, ride fat, der Pete



*Ride fat* mach ich schon seit Jahren. Aber nicht bezogen aufs Rad.


----------



## Pete04 (22. Mai 2015)

....blubbern iss nich nett, mit OHNE Verlaub! Ein jedett Wort watt Forum erreicht schreib' ich mit Herz!
Liebe Compagneros, auch Old-School (so nennt man uns/euch neudeutsch) - dann lasst doch mal die Tastatur ruhen
wenn ett EUCH dann gerade nitt betrifft... Und weiter inne Pedale gedämmelt, 
und vielleicht bei dem einen oder anderen mit mehr als einem Pic im halben Jahr (datt sollte deutlich sein....)


----------



## Pete04 (22. Mai 2015)

Nettigkeit ab hier aufgekündigt, besucht den Yogi, wenn der euch empfängt...Schlusszeichen, der Pete. (Punkt, Aus, NIX mehr Team III)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Mai 2015)

Eigentlich gehör icke ja dann auch dazu, mit dem Unterschied das bei mir der rider FAT is un nich das Bike


----------



## muschi (23. Mai 2015)

Ach Hubi wenn du nett bleibst darfst auch bleiben.


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2015)

Für Seite 2 kündige ich hiermit bildlastigere Beiträge an, da darf man sich drauf freuen.
Die Kritiker möchte ich bitten, in sich zu gehen bevor die Enter-Taste gedrückt wird, lasst maximal mögliche Toleranz gegenüber "andersartigen" (es sind doch nur Räder!) walten, danke.


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2015)

DudeDude.......es macht immer DudeDude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (23. Mai 2015)

Erinnert irgendwie an den "Red Porsche Killer".


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2015)

Für Hubi & Muschi, jeder ein anderer Grund.

Die innere Uhr weckte mich heute so entschlossen, als wenn ein Wochentag wäre. Denn die innere Uhr, der innere Schweinehund und nicht zuletzt die schlaffe Hülle, die alles zusammenhält, alle woll(t)en heute nur eines und an einen, den Ort, der Welt:Klobenz!(den Versprechschreiber konnte ich mir schon vor langer Zeit, während meiner dortigen Studizeit nicht verkneifen)

Wie oben gepostet, es ging dann ohne wirkliches Frühstück die knapp 90 Kilometer über den schnellstmöglichen Weg dorthin, so das um kurz vor 10 Uhr das Canyon-Home geentert und der erste mir über den Weg laufende Berater, samt DUUUDE verhaftet wurden.

Kurze Einstellung, Sitzhöhe und Luftdruck. Extra an den Luftdruckprüfer gedacht, vorne 0,5 Bar drauf und hinten 0,7. Das Fahrverhalten auf dem Parkplatz, da kann man natürlich nicht wirklich viel herausfahren. Aber eines passt wie Schlum auf pfine, die Sitzposition. Irgendwo zwischen sportlicher Cruiser und lässigem Go-Bike. Der Arretierhebel der Bluto RL irritiert optisch zunächst ein wenig, aber OK, damit will ich ja auch ein paar Wurzeltrails herunterdämmeln, so what...
Die Anmutung, Optik und Haptik des Rahmens: Erste Sahne! Sehr edel und einfach schön. So bin ich dann eine Runde auf dem Parkplatz gedreht...und eine zweite und eine dritte der Berater wurde erneut konsultiert, um ihn etwas zu beschäftigen. Ein paar Rückfragen zu etwaigen Austauschteilen bzw. Werkstattservice mit dem Abholtermin, ja, immer schön am Laufen halten die Dinge und Leut.
Ach so, so einen breiten Grobigeschotterten Weg, den lege ich mir auch noch an. Da macht das Driften mal extra Spaß.


----------



## Pete04 (23. Mai 2015)

Unter Konditoren: Ein feines TEILCHEN! Auto stehen lassen in Klobenz?


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2015)

Wenn sie so gekonnt hätten, wie ich gewollt....aber so ist es im Leben: Einfach mal loslassen können und sich aufs nächste schöne Mal freuen.


----------



## muschi (23. Mai 2015)

Und Schatz biste auch die Starrgabel gefahren?


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2015)

Starrgabel, wäre gerne "ma non che disponibile in KO" nur dieses Vorserienmodell, was aber ausstattungstechnisch fast dem 9-0 SL entspricht.
Ich musste mir halte einen Reim drauf machen, ob ich schon bereit bin für die Vollfätten Reifen und Carbongerumple am Vorderrad oder nicht: Eher nicht, weil ich doch in Richtung Vielseitigkeit und Ganzjahres-Zweitrad gehen mag.


----------



## akimam (23. Mai 2015)

Hier bin ich richtig, hier darf ich sein.
Seit einigen Wochen darf ich Fatti genießen. Einfach nur toll, um jede Ecke rum. 
Und hier das gute Stück.


 
Auch gleich noch etwas aufgepimmt.
Carbonlenker
XT Bremscheiben und Sättel
Versenkbare Sattelstütze 
und gleich kommen noch leichtere 24" Zoll Schläuche rein.
(Danke Rene, für das suchen und beraten für die passenden Schläuche!)

Morgen wird gekurbelt -> mit Mobster


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2015)

Sehr schönes Bild, Susanne! Danke. Das macht ein Fässchen Freude auf.


----------



## muschi (23. Mai 2015)

Hübschtest in Szene gesetzt. Ich will noch sehen wie du drauf sitzt und auf dem Stamm rumbalancierst @akimam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2015)

Der Mop will wieder nur sehen...


----------



## Pete04 (23. Mai 2015)

akimam schrieb:


> Hier bin ich richtig, hier darf ich sein.
> Seit einigen Wochen darf ich Fatti genießen. Einfach nur toll, um jede Ecke rum.
> Und hier das gute Stück.
> Anhang anzeigen 389225
> ...


DAS sieht ja einfach nur geil-grün aus - da muss ich mein rotes irgendwo im Waldbrand in Szene bringen! Hier entsteht echt 'ne neue Kunstform, halleluja! Mein geilstes, grünet Foto....




Liesergrün - sieht ja aus wie Puki! Die Welt der Menschen endet hier, die Zeit der Fatties begonnen hat......


----------



## Pete04 (23. Mai 2015)

Also wenn de verehrte Susanne ihre keimgrüne Biozelle noch unterhalb von Manderscheid um die Jahreszeit hinbekommt;
minigans Foto der Woche!


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2015)

Ich glaub sie kommt grad aus der Ecke von wegen Kurzurlaub, aber ich will hier nicht immer vorlaut das Wort ergreifen - dafür haben wir ja dich.


----------



## Pete04 (23. Mai 2015)

Fitze, fitze, fatze over & out....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Mai 2015)

Brauchste ned bis Mandersch, fährste in den tropischen Regenwald des Nationalparkes, gibbet auch einige Ecken wo dat grün im Moment nur so grünt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (24. Mai 2015)

Jenau, anne Wetterseite vom Ranger! Der kann den Schemel ja auch mal grad halten bis mers abseits aller Wege fein in Position iss!
Jetzt juckt's aber ordentlich innen Waden - watt mag' ett erst ein Spaß sein mal die alpinen
Bekannten abzubuppern....




Abstieg vonne Flimsjochbahn Richtung Velillscharte.....Mondlandschaft.....




Da hör' ich doch schon datt Gesteins bröseln beim Hangsurfen......
Rene, tue schnell sparen...


----------



## ultra2 (28. Mai 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ....Ein jedett Wort watt Forum erreicht schreib' ich mit Herz!



Vielleicht mal mit Niere. Die filtert Now back to topic


----------



## Pete04 (28. Mai 2015)

Schnelle mal dem Rene watt für's Pannini-Sammelalbum... Richtig gewartet - hier ein Pic ausse Rennbox vonne Blue-Man-Group....




...kann ein Fatty Meere teilen - kuckst Du!




Ein - zugegebenermaßen - kleines Meer! Abber 'ne für'n Schwimmwestentest lässt mers sich ja auch
nitt direkt euphorisch ausserhalb der 6-Meilen-Zone rausschmeissen.... Teilt Meere, seid Fatspalter, der Pete...


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Mai 2015)

Heute wurde in der Hennefer Sonntagsrunde das nächste Fatty gesichtet. An der Drachenflugschanze war kurzzeitig Trennung, da solltemusste das neue und frisch gepimpte Mobster von Gero @Ghostrider17 da links runter. Poste hier bitte mal ein vorteilhaftes Pic von euch, Gero.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juni 2015)

Verlängerung der Vorfreude, was neues passendes zum Dicken.


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juni 2015)

Fat Shoes? Interessanter Ansatz!


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juni 2015)

Five Ten Men on the dead Laufradgrößenkiste - yoho and a bottle of rum


----------



## Pete04 (4. Juni 2015)

So let's call it Spaß!




Ungeschmeidiget Gemenge die Schlappen lieben - da sind 5/10 trotzdem der gute Plan B!


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juni 2015)

Heute frisch eingetroffen: Passender Spritzschutz (schönes Wort!;D) und die richtigen Kronkorken für die Aheadkappe.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Juni 2015)

Heute haben wir bei schönstem Frühsommerwetter eine Halb-Fette-Tour in Ringnähe gemacht. Los ging die Runde in Dümpelfeld, und insgesamt kamen rund 45 Kilometer und 1.160 Höhenmeter zusammen.
Zwar war die Runde nicht besonders traillastig, aber dafür konnten immer wieder schöne Ausblicke auf die umgebende Landschaft das Bikerherz verzücken.
Die Uhr tickt, in einem Monat darf ich dann auch endlich "Willkommen im Club" sein. 

Abfahrt & Ankunft


 



Landschaft und Auss

 icht






Beratschlagung "unter Schafen"...Sean schämt sich?




Dicker & Dünner




Nachtrag: Einen besonderen, speziellen Dank ans *Wummi*, fürs sichere Transportieren und chillige Reisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akimam (7. Juni 2015)

Ja, war ein schöner Tag. Wiederholungsbedürftig.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Juni 2015)

akimam schrieb:


> Ja, war ein schöner Tag. Wiederholungsbedürftig.


Mir kommt gerade wieder die Äktsch mit dem von meinem Hinterrad weggeschleuderten Stein, gegen dein Vorderrad und Peng und ab in den Wald in den Sinn. Wieviele Meter Flug ware das? Schätz mal.


----------



## akimam (7. Juni 2015)

Zwischen 8 und 12 so u gefähr.


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juni 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Landschaft und Auss


...war's gepaart mit "icht"? Die zwei zusammen ergeben tippi-toppi-Geoscreening!


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Juni 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...war's gepaart mit "icht"? Die zwei zusammen ergeben tippi-toppi-Geoscreening!


Rischtisch. Aber bei der Paarung wurden die beobachtenden Störenfriede vom Platzherrn durch lautes Blöken verjagt.


----------



## Pete04 (9. Juni 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...war's gepaart mit "icht"? Die zwei zusammen ergeben tippi-toppi-Geoscreening!


...oh, war dir unters Hemd jerutscht!


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Juni 2015)

Mal wieder was Neues fürs Duuduuud...

Anhang anzeigen 394954
Anhang anzeigen 394955
Anhang anzeigen 394956


----------



## Pete04 (12. Juni 2015)

Sehr interessant! Optional mit Bezug - oder rastet die Bikerfott direkt auffet Gestell?


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Juni 2015)

Alter Fättbikerspruch: No fahrn, no risk - of Anusspliss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (12. Juni 2015)

Wächst innert kürzester Zeit untrennbar ins Gegenstück ein.


----------



## Pete04 (16. Juni 2015)

Genau, organische Verbindungen hypen ja gerade ohne Ende! Fat-Biken kann dodelik sein, hatt Ritas-kleine-Schritte mal wieder
bewiesen; hier Pic vom Malario mitten inne Serengeti von Elsenborn....




Watt dich nich tötet..... Ganz klar, inne Wiese dahinter lauerten Piraten - deshalb der "Jolly Roger"!


----------



## nordstadt (3. Juli 2015)

Moin! Ein Dude mehr im Kölner Westen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juli 2015)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Moin! Ein Dude mehr im Kölner Westen.


Ein Bild würde durchaus gefallen.


----------



## nordstadt (3. Juli 2015)

Leider noch nicht gemacht - am Wochenende geht es übr die Glessener, da gibt es dann 2-3 Bilder!


----------



## jim-beam (3. Juli 2015)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Leider noch nicht gemacht - am Wochenende geht es übr die Glessener, da gibt es dann 2-3 Bilder!


Dann sind wir ja schon 2 Fatbiker auf der Glessener !! 
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo Jürgen!

Das grün-weisse Salsa?


----------



## nordstadt (3. Juli 2015)

Ah - schon in den Fotos verifiziert!


----------



## jim-beam (3. Juli 2015)

Dann werden wir uns bestimmt mal treffen auf der GH !!


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juli 2015)

Ihr seid natürlich beide herzlichst willkommen, mal ein gemeinsames Ründli zu drehen, die Trails in Hennef und Umgebung rauf aber vor allem runter.  Wenn es mal etwas spannender gewünscht ist, als GH.


----------



## jim-beam (3. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ihr seid natürlich beide herzlichst willkommen, mal ein gemeinsames Ründli zu drehen, die Trails in Hennef und Umgebung rauf aber vor allem runter.  Wenn es mal etwas spannender gewünscht ist, als GH.


Ja,gerne !!


----------



## nordstadt (3. Juli 2015)

Gerne wenn es die Zeit zulässt!


----------



## nordstadt (5. Juli 2015)

Haha - dah at man schon so ein Nischenfahrrad und was kommt einem auf der GH entgegen: ein Dude schwarz/rot ;-)




Dude by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr




Dude by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr




Dude by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr




the rug tied the whole room together. by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juli 2015)

akimam schrieb:


> Ja, war ein schöner Tag. Wiederholungsbedürftig.


Jau, Zwei Dicke alias +: + + + ergibt +...kann nur doppelt lustisch sein! Erhebt euch!


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juli 2015)

Da hätt' ich allerdings auch gern doppelt katapultierten Kuh-Schiss auffem Rucksack festgehalten,
doppelt breit schießt doppelt breit..... Geruchstechnisch: Doppelt iss Stereo, jedes Nasenloch
kriegt damit ordentlich Bio-Stream!


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Juli 2015)

Am Anfang war es noch ein wenig schüchtern...die Blicke vieler fremder Menschen verfolgten das Dude mit ihren gierenden Augen...






Inzwischen hat sich mein Dude aber an die neue Umgebung gewöhnt und wird langsam kecker und fragt schon mal nach einem Nachschlag.




Für den Anfang habe ich es dezent leichter gemacht (200 Gramm), die 525 Gramm schwere Kind Shock Dropzone (125mm, 420mm Länge) hat ihren Anteil.

Schönere Fotos folgen bestimmt...erst mal diese Appetizer. Happy Trails, Amigos und Amigas!:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (11. Juli 2015)

Lass ett raus!


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Juli 2015)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Lass ett raus!


Genau da warmer heut. Ein paar Trails um die Wahnbachtalsperre knacken raufrunterraufundniederimmerwieder das Dude geht einfach gut, und ich habe mich wirklich gewundert, wie schnell die Reifen und das Bike die Waden des Fahrers beschleunigten.
Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad einfach nur fluffig zu fahren, die Schlüsselstellen wurden um mindestens eine S-Klasse entschärft.

Strichdrunter hatten wir einen rundherum schönen Trailtag zu sechst. So kann's weitergehen.


----------



## Pete04 (12. Juli 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> die Schlüsselstellen wurden um mindestens eine S-Klasse entschärft.


...iss ja genau die Liga wo die Neu-29er und Nix-Thema-Verbundenen meckern bis auf Anschlag - die Karkasse plügt bergnuff tadellos,
die sehen einfach nur die dicken Schlappen und fertisch iss datt Vorurteil - lasse kommen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Juli 2015)

Heute unterwegs...unter dem Motto *Begegnungen*:

Anhang anzeigen 405215

Ganz gemütlich an der Sieg entlang ge*dude*lt...
Anhang anzeigen 405216
...ein paar Ecken, dort zu entdecken...
Anhang anzeigen 405218

...schnell wie die...
Anhang anzeigen 405219

Jailhouse Rock???
Anhang anzeigen 405221

Und die erste persönliche Begegnung der dritten Art...*ICT* 
Anhang anzeigen 405223

...und manchmal wünscht man sich auch zurück in die Kindheit oder ein Kind im passenden Alter...
Anhang anzeigen 405224

Danach gemütlich zurück an der Agger...
Anhang anzeigen 405227

...und noch ein schönes, schattiges Plätzchen...
Anhang anzeigen 405228 
Anhang anzeigen 405230

...Wallride und Co. und ab nach Hause...Anhang anzeigen 405231 
Eine schöne Runde war's!!!


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juli 2015)

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15470


----------



## Marc B (1. August 2015)

Heute mein Fattie Probe gefahren, war spaßig. Cockpit muss noch kürzer!


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. August 2015)

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal?!


----------



## Marc B (1. August 2015)

Bestimmt  Kann halt nie an Weekends, da habe ich immer mehrere Kurse (und wenn mal einer ausfällt hat meine besser Hälfte Priorität). Aber im Winter einfacher alles!


----------



## Trekki (2. August 2015)

Heute in Duisburg gesehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruisingfix (2. August 2015)

Das finde i "spitze".   Fahrer u bike  .
... i bald auch fat-bike	 ..das is sicher.


----------



## cruisingfix (2. August 2015)

"Der weg is das ziel".
Doch welches ziel auch ein jeder hat, so is der weg dahin, u die art u weise wie, doch die eigentliche challange.
Und wenn eher ungewöhnliche materialien dabei helfen, u vor allem den "spaß" steigern können, kann i nur applaudieren.

   ...... es lebe der bikesport mit all seiner vielfallt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. August 2015)

Irgendwo was neues im Stall?


----------



## Marc B (14. August 2015)

Hm, da wo meins stand ist jetzt eins mit besseren Parts - naja, ich wollte ja eh tunen


----------



## Pete04 (16. August 2015)

Snapshot vom spontan eingeschobenen "Topfhandschuh-auf-Tourentauglichkeit-Test" morjens früh anne Löwenburg,
"ett" hätte durchaus noch höher gewollt...




...Outtake: Handschuh, bleib bei deinen Töpfen! Hitzeabführung isser nitt für gemacht, grippen tuter nur auf Backblech (vielleicht auch
auffe Bremsscheibe, aber wer packt da händisch schon hin....) und der Style iss mehr als eigenwillisch....
Resultat: Wer nix probiert bleibt (dumm!) auffem Kenntnisstand von vorher - dem Topfhandschuh nick' ich seitdem wohlwollend
morgens inne Küch' zu und weiss: mer habens probiert! Let's test the unexpected, der Pete.


----------



## Trail Surfer (16. August 2015)

Mir hatten heut auch schönes "Spritzgebäck" vom allerfeinsten. Leider nicht bebildert, aber fette nassbematschte Pudel will ja nicht jeder sehen.

Danke für die schöne, nasse und geile Runde @maxxorange @akimam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxorange (17. August 2015)

@Trail-Surfer
Ich bin nicht FAT ;-)


----------



## Pete04 (19. August 2015)

Kumma, Rene... Haben die CNC-Götters von Leyzyne watt feines für die Risebar geschustert....




...watt soll ich sagen: Ett trägt nitt auf! Auch als USB-Version - datt aber fast schon FAT!


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. August 2015)

Datt wär auch watt für ungens...the Rise and the Bar of the legendary Trail Surfer


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. August 2015)

Kann gar nich verstehen das Ihr beiden bei so hohem Anspruch an Ästhetik FAT-Bikes fahrt


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. August 2015)

Ästhetik? Quatsch. Et rollt sich einfach leichter über liegen gebliebene 29er und deren Fahrer.


----------



## maxxorange (20. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ästhetik? Quatsch. Et rollt sich einfach leichter über liegen gebliebene 29er und deren Fahrer.


Ja Bitte was ????


----------



## Pete04 (20. August 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kann gar nich verstehen das Ihr beiden bei so hohem Anspruch an Ästhetik FAT-Bikes fahrt   [/QUOTE
> Komisch, der Bahnschaffner vonne Kasbachbahn sagte auch: Sie zahlen für zwei....


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. August 2015)

Am 17.10. folgt der Kirmes-Narhalla-Marsch. Angeführt von Trennscheiben-Hubäät. 

Glaub mir, mit der Ästhetik ist es eine ganz komische Sache: Haste mal auf dem Dicken gesessen (dich meine ich nicht) schaut der Rest vom Schützenfest wirklich komisch aus...letzte Woche hatte mein Mitfahrer Hans Dampf drauf und die wirkten im Gesamtkonzept einfach nur....schmalllippig und *räusper* auch nicht wirklich ästhetisch.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. August 2015)

Ah ok verstehe ihr bezieht euch eher auf das Paradox der Hässlichkeit


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. August 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ah ok verstehe ihr bezieht euch eher auf das Paradox der Hässlichkeit


Jetzt weiß ich, was dabei herausgekommen wäre, wenn Sherlock nicht in London sondern in der Eifel spielte...das wäre sein Wissenspalast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. August 2015)

Hast du mich jetzt als Wiesenpalapapst bezeichnet ... Du ..... ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. August 2015)

Ein fettes Feigenblatt.


----------



## Pete04 (21. August 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kann gar nich verstehen das Ihr beiden bei so hohem Anspruch an Ästhetik FAT-Bikes fahrt


Wir leiden beide unter recht schmaler Fott!


----------



## Pete04 (21. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ein fettes Feigenblatt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414135


Dient datt Blech der Abführung von Körpergasen? Technisch interessiert, ein Mit-be-Fetteter...


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. August 2015)

Jenau - die machen schnell, quasi Dampfstrahlbetrieb, die ökologisch-korrekte Zukunft heutiger E-Antriebe.


----------



## Pete04 (23. August 2015)

Wird im Rennbetrieb sicher als Futtelei ausjelegt - daher weiterhin trainieren die Fott zu spitzen... (Fachvokabular vermieden -
hier könnten de Pänz mitlesen...)


----------



## cruisingfix (24. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
habe heute mein Faty abgeholt. 2016er Trek Farley 5.
Bike wurde modifiziert. XT bremse vo. u. hi. (160er disc aus Garantiegründen)
Später werde i auf 200er u 180er umrüsten. Mal sehn. 
Kind schock 150er variostütze,
ergon biokork griffe (find i passend)
....bilder folgen


----------



## cruisingfix (24. August 2015)




----------



## Trail Surfer (24. August 2015)

Glückwunsch zum Fätty und herzlich Willkommen im Club!

Kommender Sonntag wäre auch schon eine Runde, vom "Banktrail" Bödingen nach Bröhl runter, über "Todestrail", "Ho Chi Minh" ins Auge gefasst.
Alternativ, falls das nicht passt, bietet sich natürlich die Lidl-Runde an. Oder die Lidl-Runde wird mit einbezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (31. August 2015)

Hier ein paar bewegte Bilder vom Wochenende, der eine oder andere wird es erkennnen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. September 2015)

Falls jemand ein Paar leichte Schwalbe Jumbo Jim 26x4.0 LiteSkin EVO sucht, ich gebe mein neuwertiges Paar ab. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Pete04 (1. September 2015)

Rene - isch hab' 'ne Nacht drüber gegrübelt statt dem Schlaf jefröhnt, ett muss raus: Iss datt links im Bild deine Nase, von Frottee umhüllt? Wo hattu die Cam fixiert? Bring Leuchtkraft in mein Bildungslückle, der Pete...


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. September 2015)

Ich fahre vorne und die Kamera ist seitlich rechsts am Helm meiner Mitfahrerin befestigt. Du bist der erste, der.......nicht schlafen konnte.


----------



## Pete04 (4. September 2015)

Hab' genau aus dem Grund mit leichter Livigno-Bräune darüber noch ein Liedchen gemixt....






 Morgen muss datt Dicke raus, ett setzt anne Hüfte an! Stay schlank, der Pete


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. September 2015)

Wie war das noch...mit Starrgabel...I can't get no Sleep in the Steep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (4. September 2015)

Zänkes! Starrgabel iss wie Erektion, nur dauernd.....


----------



## Trail Surfer (4. September 2015)

...hammers auch mitohne...


----------



## Marc B (13. September 2015)

Mein Fättie in einem anderen "Aufbau"


----------



## Pete04 (13. September 2015)

Marc, das sieht aber nach mehr als nach 'nemm Wochenendausflug aus! Oder Wohnung gekündigt?! LG, der Pete.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. September 2015)

Heute wurde bei mir der erste Reifen, das erste Laufrad meines Bikerlebens auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Alles perfekt! Ungefahren noch 111mm breit, da wird bestimmt noch was gehen wenn sie der Reifen durchs Fahren noch etwas setzt. Freu!


----------



## Pete04 (17. September 2015)

Ein Staatsreifen, Compagnero! Meine Jeans trag ich übrigens seit dem 13. Lebensjahr tubeless, da hat noch nix gesuppt...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. September 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> da wird bestimmt noch was gehen wenn sie der Reifen durchs Fahren noch etwas setzt


 
Nehmen wir mal an der utopische Fall träte ein und ich würde drauf sitzen ...... dann würde auf jeden Fall noch was gehen


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. September 2015)

Der Reifen freut sich schon auf Hubääts Geläuf


schraeg schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an der utopische Fall träte ein und ich würde drauf sitzen ...... dann würde auf jeden Fall noch was gehen


Hubert, wir kommen bestimmt zu ein paar lustigen Kirmesbildern! Wollen ja alle nur spielen, ne...


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. September 2015)

Eben erstes Proberollen auf Asphalt. Mann, ist der leise, der Bulldozer. Wo bleibt der Schnee?


----------



## anti89 (19. September 2015)

Fuji Wndigo 1.3 mit hydraulischen scheibenbremsen
4,7zoll veerubber bulldozer reifen
bilder folgen

was sollte ich den für nen reifendruck anstreben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (19. September 2015)

Mach für den Anfang mal 0,55 Bar in den Vorderreifen und in den hinteren 0,65 Bar. Du kannst vorm Lidl gerne mal vorher vorbeikommen, dann machen wir das ganz genau. Habe Fatbike-Pumpe und elektr. Messer.


----------



## anti89 (19. September 2015)

müsstest mir nur schreiben wohin und wann ich ungefähr da sein soll?


----------



## anti89 (19. September 2015)

Soo Bilder


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. September 2015)

Schaut doch gut aus. Mach aber bitte noch die Plastikscheibe am Hinterrad weg. Mit ordentlich eingestellter Schaltung braucht das kein Mensch.


----------



## cruisingfix (19. September 2015)

@anti89	 ...  
....wir sehn uns.	Freu....


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. September 2015)

Macht euch bitte mal n bisschen schick. Wir machen morgen ein Hennefer-Fatbiker-Foto.


----------



## anti89 (19. September 2015)

jetzt wo du es sagst fällt die mir erst auf


----------



## Marc B (24. September 2015)

Auch am Rhein, nicht ganz Köln 

"_Westside24 (D-Dorf) gibt mal eben 20% auf alle vorrätigen Fatbikes. Also wer noch Platz zuhause hat...!!!!_"


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. September 2015)

Danke, aber leider nein - mein Platzhirsch würde bissig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Oktober 2015)

Wir sind jetzt ON, ein Anfang ist gemacht. Viele Infos, Beiträge, Fotos und Videos werden folgen.
http://fatbike-fever.de/


----------



## Pete04 (2. Oktober 2015)

Gegen die "Weissheit" vom Veetireco kommt der Ground-Control nitt an....




..aber grippen tut datt Luder! Wenn Abgang bisher dann nur als Muräne in der Performance "Gesamtkunstwerk"! 
also Fahrfehler, Geologische Schwäche (Adi...ach hör' uff!) und Unfahrbarkeit... Man könnte die Noppen noch 
mit Klettband performen - dann sammelt er von Zecke bis Erfahrung schier alles aussem Gelände!
Believe the Luder, der Pete!


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Oktober 2015)

Datt ist kostbarstes Elfenbein in flüssiges Porzellansilikat jegosse, ming Frünnd. Die Weisheit wird bald mit größeren T-rai-Löffeln jegesse.


----------



## cruisingfix (2. Oktober 2015)

I seh da gerade auf dem foto noch ein potenziellen kandidaten fùrs "Faty-treffen am So. in Hennef	;-)
.....pete04 ....   daumen hoch


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Oktober 2015)

Er weilt dann in Süditalien im Urlaub, der Glückliche, oder Pechvogel...wie man es dreht und wendet, es wird ein Dickschuh drauß'.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute!

Wir suchen noch bis zu drei weitere, motivierte Fatbiker für ein fättes Winterpokal-Team für die kommende "Pokalsaison" von November bis März.
Bevorzugt gerne im Umkreis Bergisches Land - Köln/Bonn. 

Wer also sein Fatty gerne und regelmäßig bewegen wird, und auch trotz möglicher räumlicher Entfernung ab und an gemeinsame Runden angehen möchte, über den würden wir uns sehr freuen.
Meinereiner und 

@akimam .
Ihr könnt uns gerne per PN kontaktieren oder über Email (siehe Webseite, in der Sig) oder einfach hier im Thread etwas schreiben.
Handynummer/Whatsapp gerne über PN.

Zum Abschluss Ende Februar/Anfang März würden wir es dann Winterpokalabschlußmäßig in Form einer möglichst unvergesslichen Tour mit anschließender gebührender Schnabulier-Aktion gerne krachen lassen. 

Viele Grüße, Rene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (4. Oktober 2015)

Heute mal eine "etwas andere" Tour:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fettes-fatbike-treffen-im-westen-teil-2-in-53773-hennef.771049/
Viel Spaß beim Lesen, Lachen....Weinen (die anderen=).


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Oktober 2015)

Das hier güldet noch unter U von KBU 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fat-bike-treffen-solingen-7-november-2015-fett-im-westen-3.772705/


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Oktober 2015)

Gestern mit dem Fatty wieder unterwegs unter _Normalos_.  ...und Äktsch...


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. November 2015)

Das Wetter ist so schön und......unwinterlich...deshalb kommt mir jetzt doch noch mal etwas "spritzigeres" auf die Räder. Die Gewichte können sich sehen lassen. 




Hinterreifen: Panaracer Fat B Nimble 4.0, 120 TPI.




Vorderreifen: 45NRTH Vanhelga 4.0, 120 TPI.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. November 2015)

(Foto vom) Update.


----------



## Trekki (26. November 2015)

3.5cm Schlappen - ich habe den Weg nicht verunstaltet


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. November 2015)

So sieht ein Fatty im Spiegelkabinett aus!


----------



## Pete04 (27. November 2015)

Ui, Rene, da simmers prompt auf Terrain am Rheinsteig gestossen wo's auch der Ground Control nix mehr kontrollierte....




Dagegen fährt sich wahrscheinlich Büffelmist wie Asphalt! (Das Vorhandensein von Spaß leugnet der Verfasser nitt ob der fluchenden Besseren Hälfte...)


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. November 2015)

Da hat wohl auch die finale Abschußdrohung gefehlt - Ground Control an Major Pete, ich ääner Säkönd machste fliiiet......


----------



## Pete04 (28. November 2015)

Dem Rene mal innet Postkästchen den Snowstyler vom Hohen Venn; White-Style-Invitational am Weissen Stein/Udenbrett









- leck mich fat! Stay stylish, der Pete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Dezember 2015)

Liebe Freundinnen und Freunde der dicken Reifen,

die Wahl für den Fatbike-Kalender 2016 ist beendet und es sind tolle Bilder gewählt worden! Es gibt einen separaten Thread im Fatbike-Unterforum, der Kalender kann gegen eine Spende für einen gemeinnützigen Zweck direkt bei Christian @Fatbikebiker bestellt werden.
Kontakt per PN.

Schaut euch da mal um, ich finde es lohnt sich!

Grüße an alle!


----------



## Pete04 (5. Dezember 2015)

Allora, Compagneros - ein neuer Sheriff iss in der Stadt!




So gesehen in der neuen Cycle - mit E-Lüge nitt anstrebbar (hoi, watt lustig: Strebe!) aber manuell pedalierbar schweinesexy!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Dezember 2015)

Weihnachtsferien, endlich! Und eine kleine Tour durch heimische Gefilde, die nicht alle Nase lang abgefahren wird.

Spontan dachte ich heute an das "Windecker Ländchen" als Ziel und aufgrund der akuten Modderij in hiesigen Wäldern freute sich Kumpel Dudie schon auf den Ausritt.
So ging es also, nach dem der örtliche Ortsausgang erreicht war, die ersten Kilometer kurvstracks in Richtung Schre-cken-berg aber keine Sorge, das ist nicht der große aber gemeine Bruder vom To-des-trail.

Kurze Verweilpause, ja Dudie da geht's im Frühjahr auch wieder mal runter, wenn die unter-dem-Laub-Stolperfallen biotonisch artgerecht entsorgt wurden:




Höhenmeter um Höhenmeter schlängelte sich der Breitfußpfad hinauf, keine Geräusche, nur die Sonne kitzelte Ross und Reiter ein frohgemutes Grinsen ins Gesicht...ein richtiger frei-Radikalen-Killer!




Oben angekommen wollte mein Kumpel doch mal Holzwurm & Co. einen schönen guten Tag wünschen  warum trotz Kehlenwürger-Lieferverträge das Land NRW auf soviel gscheitem Holz sitzen bleibt.




Aber da waren wir quasi auch schon fast ganz oben, der Schreck blieb uns erspart....war ja auch zum Glück kein Schrock!




Und eine neue Begegnung der dritten Art für den Kumpel. Oldie but Goldie? Das komische Ding am Wegesrand wurde aus sicherer Entfernung beäugt. So, wie die Leut heut wieder Dudie angeglodzd haben, so staunte auch mein Canyoneero nicht schlecht, beim Anblick dieses Ding aus einer entfernten Vergangenheit!




Entspannt ging es auf der Höh' weiter, die Sonne strahlte mit uns zweien um die Wette! Ab und zu muss man auch mal jönne könne, wenn nicht - wem dann?




Eine interessante Begegnung kam dann später noch, die leider nicht bebildert wart - aber die mündlich überlieferte Legende lautet wie folgt:
Da bog der Steuermann mit seinem getreuen Rosse ab vom Pfad, der hinauf weiter führen sollte ins Ländchen. Und ein dunkellindgrünes Gefährt auf vier Rädern kam ihnen entgegen. Der Weg war gerade schmal genug für beide und da fuhr der Steuermann rechts und das Gefährt mittig entgegen. "Das können wir auch" dachte sich der Steuermann, und das Ross folgte. Was das Gefährt zum Anhalten zwang und "Fensterrunterkurbel" einen geschätzten Mittvierziger nebst 12- 13jähriger Tochter entlud. Instinktiv zückte der MV einen Bembel mit der Aufschrift "Forst" und bappte ihn an die Windschutzscheibe. Jedoch wurde das sächsische Wappen daherüber flugs zur Kenntnis genommen und einem bis dahin nicht unfreundlichem kurzen Wortwechsel folgte ein von einem fätten Grinsen begleitetes "Nichts für ungut!".
Worauf der MV erwidert "Das wollte isch au groad soahgn". Weil die pubertierende Tochter Kumpel Dudie nach und nach mit ihren Gloddzeauche auszog, wand ich mich sodann noch mit einem freundlichen "Sagen wir Unentschieden!" ab und zog weiter meines Weges.
Der führte an eine kleine, grüne Oase der Ruhe.




Bevor es an den Wendepunkt der heutigen Runde ging, zwang sich aber noch ein eigentümliches Gefährt in unsere Aufmerksamkeit. Der Schriftzug auf dem Vehikel verriet "Mobile Entrindung" auf französisch - jesses, müssen sich jetzt die hiesigen Biker zusammenfinden, um auch einmal die belgischen Trails zu entrinden?? Leider war der Fahrer nicht in Sicht - ich hätte ihn gerne auf die Umweltfrevler Mountainbiker angesprochen, die mit ihren dicken Reifen die schönen Wälder verschandeln...




So ömmelten Piggeldy und Frederick weiter ihres Weges nach Haus und als erstes durfte sich mein Kumpel auf eine ordentliche Wäsche freuen! Ist ja bald Weihnachten und da sollen doch alle schnicke im Stall stehen!







*Wir hoffen, die Lektüre war eine Kurzweil erster Güte und es hat euch gefallen. Bis dahin - frohes Fest euch allen!!

R & D*


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Dezember 2015)

Guck mal, Pete, da traut sich einer was mit dem Fatboy (so schlimm war es bei mir glaube ich nicht ^^):


----------



## Pete04 (29. Dezember 2015)

Coca Cola meets Weisswurstpelle - ick geh' stille meinen Zossen inne Box beruhigen, der kriegt sonst Schnappatmung!
Aber nu mal ehrlich: die Pike iss kein schlechtes Upgrade!


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Dezember 2015)

Pike 4 Fätbeik? Und ich Dussel hab nur ussel-ige(n) Bluto-chdruck aufm Trail


----------



## Pete04 (29. Dezember 2015)

Hier fehlt mal eine fordernde Hand im Forum bei dem flapsigen Umjangston!




Mad McPete wär' jenau der Richtige!


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Dezember 2015)

The Rain-schär-je is back, ojeoja


----------



## Pete04 (29. Dezember 2015)

Der musset auch mal bis zum Lidl schaffen bei der Fatjemeinde die du da arrangiert hast! Abba dann mit Style & Spass - ohne die 2 gemma nitt raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Dezember 2015)

Heute dürfen hier auch mal HALBE Sachen gemacht werden...ich fang mal an, denn HEUTE kam das SEMI-Fätte Laufrad fürs Fully an.

Schickes Jedöns, da freut sich schon wer aufs nächste Mal beim Hubi und/oder beim Staller WTB i35 asym mit Hope 2 Evo und Sapim D-Light und Alunipplers - da kann nix mehr schiefgehen und das rein in den Rundungsnuller feiern beginnen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Dezember 2015)

Für meine Touren reicht auch ne 19mm Felge mit 2.1er Bereifung


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Dezember 2015)

Dann nehm ich für die nächsten Tour bitte 2 Plätze!

Stollenweite 75mm - Gewicht Reifen 836 Gramm, Latexschlauch 127 Gramm, noch zuviel Luft...., insgesamt so ohne Scheibe und Schrauben 1.949 Gramm.


----------



## Pete04 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ui, vonne Farbenpracht recherchiert hier die erste Reifenpräsentation im türkischen Dampfbad - mit ohne Dampf gerade!
Gibbet für das Felgenmonster noch reguläres Kautschukkleid auffem Globus oder gehn' mers jetzt auf Zwillingsbefeuerung?!


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Dezember 2015)

Kautschuk-Bekleidung hat bei ridewill.it 27 Euro gekostet *+* 14 Euro Portage, also durchaus erschwinglich.
Oder, was war nochmal die Frage?


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Januar 2016)

Wir wünschen ein fättes Neues Jahr 2016!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primus-sporting (5. Januar 2016)

Servus Leute ich suche verzweifelt nach Freunden der fetten Reifen. Ich komme aus Kerpen-Buir nähe Köln (20km) und suche Leute die mit mir paar Touren fahren oder den Mumm haben mit mir die Bikes ins Auto zu verfrachten und in der Eifel nach Trails zu suchen. Oder wo auch immer. Meldet euch einfach


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Januar 2016)

Der nächste ist wohl der @Pete04 aber der hat es bisher ja noch nicht mal geschafft, mit mir irgendwann mal ne fätte Runde zu drehen.


----------



## Pete04 (7. Januar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Der nächste ist wohl der @Pete04 aber der hat es bisher ja noch nicht mal geschafft, mit mir irgendwann mal ne fätte Runde zu drehen.
> Ich selbst wohne in 53773, das ist leider nicht im Kerpener Eck. Aber wird hatten schon im Spätsommer eine Runde mit 13 Fätties.


Watt frech!Der hat ja auch so'n schnittiges Gewerbe! Hau die bekennenden Adipösen mal auf deinen Lidl-Hotspot, da ergibt sich
sicher noch der eine oder andere Early Bird, Night- oder Mudride.... Jau, und ein FAT-reiches 2016!


----------



## Trekki (2. Februar 2016)

hab ich beim Forumssurfen gefunden und an Euch gedacht 


Fabeymer schrieb:


>


----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2016)

Trekki schrieb:


> hab ich beim Forumssurfen gefunden und an Euch gedacht


Iiiiih, John, datt iss ja supereklig! Man sieht genau wo die Plautze datt Oberrohr eingedrückt hat!
Ein Schicksal watt wir Zwei-bei-Wind-nicht-rauss-dürfenden vergeblichst suchen werden....


----------



## Pete04 (2. Februar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Dann nehm ich für die nächsten Tour bitte 2 Plätze!
> 
> Stollenweite 75mm - Gewicht Reifen 836 Gramm, Latexschlauch 127 Gramm, noch zuviel Luft...., insgesamt so ohne Scheibe und Schrauben 1.949 Gramm.
> Anhang anzeigen 448524


Im Sofakissen festgefahren...


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Februar 2016)

Hallo, liebe Semi-, Dreiviertel- und Vollfatfraktion und alle liebgewonnenen Leser und sonstige Beitrager dieses Threads.

Gerne würde ich nach Karneval mal mein Dickes oder das Halbe mal wieder auswärts ausführen. Hätte da wer etwas im Angebot, in Planung, was auch immer? 
Bringe auch gerne das Bierchen für danach oder die Slapstick-Einlage für mittendrin mit, fragt C. 

Grüße, Rene


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Februar 2016)

Dank freundlicher Moderatoren-Unterstützung habe ich eine Kleinigkeit am Threadtitel verändern lassen. Happy Trails!


----------



## Pete04 (9. Februar 2016)

Hattu fein jemacht, Compagnero - mehr Teppich ausrollen könner mers nich inne Interessierten!


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. März 2016)

Kurzurlaub in Holland...am Veerse Meer. Ankunft und ein bisschen umsehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (23. März 2016)

gibts da auch Berge oder machste mit dem Dicken ne Boots Tour ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. März 2016)

Morgen eine Strandtour.


----------



## criscross (23. März 2016)

viel Spaß am Strand


----------



## Pete04 (24. März 2016)

Bitte noch 'ne (versehentlich) überfahrene Miesmuschel für die Pathologie!
Ich häng' dann 'nenn Kochtipp hintendran... Goude Vacancies!


----------



## Mimsey (26. März 2016)

Moin, 

Ich bin neu im MTB geschäft und habe mir mal ein 29+ Rad besorgt.. mit 3" schlappen. 
Fahrtechnik ist von Cyclocross und BMX schon etwas vorhanden.. 
Starte meist jeden Samstag in Ramersdorf, gegenüber der Polizeistation. abfahrt ca 15 uhr.

Hat jemand lust morgen eine runde im Siebengebirge zudrehen? 





Bessers Foto hab ich grad nicht


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. März 2016)

Hi,

schön das du den Weg in diesen Faden gefunden hast! Ich komme gerade aus selbigem (7G) denn das Karsamstagwetter hat nun wirklich danach gerufen, erradelt zu werden!
Ölberg, Lorberg, Petersberg...fast gaaanz runter...und wieder rauf.
Morgen soll es ja leider nicht mehr so schön sein und da warten auch familiäre "Pflichten". Ich melde mich bei dir, damit wir mal was ausmachen können!
Grüße, Rene


----------



## Mimsey (15. Mai 2016)

Wer hat Lust an Pfingsten ne runde zuballern?


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Mai 2016)

Also, ich bin morgen ohne Bike unterwegs, könnte nun in der hellen Jahreszeit auch unter der Woche, z.B. ab P&R Ramersdorf. Uhrzeit wäre nach Vereinbarung.


----------



## cruisingfix (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo Mimsey,
gratuliere zum Stache ... außergewöhnliches bike.
...i habe auch eine gewisse Trek affinität  
Solide bikes.... das steht fest. Spaß macht das gerät bestimmt.
...wir waren auch heute schon unterwegs.
...du könntest aber mal den Hennefer thread mal im auge behalten, da geht meist So. was.

Gruß  M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Juli 2016)

HUA!!!!! Sagt der Isländer.
HUA!!!!! Was ein Tag, was ein Wetter...

HättehätteFahrradkette. Wenn und aber, laber laber.  Also, besser jederman hätte seine Trinkblase mal pickepacke vollgemacht, wenn 3 Liter reingehen, macht man was geht.
Hättehätte...besser heute...

Aber um 10.30 Uhr, als sich neben meinereiner aus unserer Whatsapp-Gruppe noch Matthias @Siegerlaender , Andreas @Lurschman , Gerrit @Jaerrit sowieso Fatbiking Starring Guest Andreas @Lenne-Blade , Rene @DrachenDingsda und Andre @Fatty55 zur gemeinsamen Tour trafen, da war das noch alles ganz weit weg.
Gute und zuversichtliche Stimmung, ob des schicken Wetterchens, ließ alles ganz smooth & easy angehen.
Zum genaueren Trailverlauf darf sich gerne noch unser "Guide" äußern, jedenfalls wurde die Runde geschmeidig und lässig angegangen, kein Temporekord, immer Zeit für ein Schwätzchen und beim Warten auf Nachzügler gerne noch eines oben drauf.

Kurz vor dem Erreichen des Lüderich hatten wir unseren ersten und einzigen Platten des Tages abzuarbeiten. Bei Andreas' Fatty sagte der Schwalbe 13F pffffffff mir egal, also ein willkommenes Extra-Schwatz-Ründchen. Welkom!

Nachdem Gerrit immer wieder vorbildlich und geduldig der trailhungrigen Meute erklärte, warumwiesowir jetzt hier sind und was auf uns wartet, wartete ein weiteres kl. Päuschen am ehemaligen Tagebau des Lüderich.

Und kurz darauf auch der sogenannte Bombentrail, und besonders die Verlängerung hatte es in sich, wenn man/vrau nicht den Chickenway wählt.
Hammer! Da weiß ich, warum Schienbeinschoner MUSS sind. Einmal die Füße von den Pedalen katapultiert und du kannst nächsten Karneval noch als Frankensteins Sohn durchgehen.

Das Wetter schwang sich sodann zur Höchstform auf, und die Streckenteile ohne Luftbewegung nahmen gefühlt immer weiter zu. Da war jede kleinste frische Windbrise willkommen. Hammer! Nach der offiziellen Pause wurde allgemeine Getränkeknappheit festgestellt. Was soll jetzt noch kommen, wird schon keiner dehydrieren...hoffentlich.
Rene, mein Namensvetter schluckt ne Pulle Wasser weg, hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Aber, watt mutt, datt mutt.

Gerrit scheucht uns weiter über Höhen und Tiefen und einen weiteren feinsten Wurzeltrail mit gutem Anteil von Nehmerstellen. Wer es langsamer angehen mochte, alles ging, nichts musste. So haben wir immer schön zusammengehalten.
Nichtsdestotrotz, so nach und nach hatte ich im Kopf das Gefühl von Eiweißbrutzeln und einen kleinen Schüttelfrost. Nix gut. Dank Trinknothilfe von Lurschman-Andreas und dem Verständnis von fast ebenso kaputten Mitfahrern, konnten wir final nach "nur" 26(?) Kilometern die rettende Biergarten-Tankstelle ansteuern und so wieder etwas Leben in die roten Köpfe bekommen.

Ein Abschluss Bier oder Fassbrause machte die Runde perfekt. Aber es war durchaus anstrengend. Die rund 700 Hm fühlten sich nach fast dem doppelten an.

Ich freue mich auf Wiedersehen und weitere Runden, tolle Truppe, danke Männers!

LG


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Juli 2016)

Bild vor dem Förderturm. Rechts unser Guide, durch die Beinstellung eindeutig als *GR*7 zu identifizieren.


----------



## Lurschman (10. Juli 2016)

hier nochmal der Bombentrail...





und dann die Talabfahrt vom Lüderich bis zur Sülzbrücke


----------



## Jaerrit (11. Juli 2016)

Ja Mensch Rene, Danke für Deinen Bericht, schöner Umriss der Tour 
Was ein GR7 ist musst Du mir noch erklären, aber die Beinstellung geht voll klar finde ich. Probiere schon mal ob ich meine kurzen Beinchen mit dem Q-Faktor eines Fatbikes zurecht käme 

Bezüglich des genauen Streckenverlaufs können die Mitfahrer gern den Track von mir bekommen, es hätten ja auch noch zwei weitere Kollegen ein Navi dabei...

Gesagt sei soviel, damit kann jemand Ortskundiges sicher auch ohne Track die Tour nachfahren:
Start an der Grundschule Rösrath, über Menzlingen durchs Kupfersiefer Tal bis hoch zu Hofferhofer Straße. Das Stück im Kupfersiefer Tal stieg minimal an, wäre in die andere Richtung sicher auch nice gewesen, wenn auch nicht anspruchsvoll. Dann ging es weiter nach Durbusch, vorbei am Saunaclub (ha, hat keiner gemerkt oder es wurde stillschweigend für sich behalten) und links die erste Abfahrt durch Wald, Wiese und Bach ins Hoffnungsthal, parallel der Strecke der RB25.
Die Hove wurde von hinten genommen, um über einen schmalen Pfad zum Fraziska-Schacht zu kommen. Evtl. wäre von vorne mit Pause im Freibad besser gewesen. Kurze Pause mit Geschichtsunterricht, Gruppenfoto und ersten kurzen Hinweisen zum gleich folgenden "Bombentrail" und dessen steiniger Verlängerung 
Es folgt der kurze Anstieg zum ultrageheimen, kaum sichtbaren Trail-Einstieg: vor dem eigentlichen Trail:
Stop! kurze Begehung des oberen Abschnitts, interessierte Blicke auf den von Fingerhut überwachsenen ersten Double und dessen 3 Möglichkeiten. Alle entschieden sich gegen ganz links, ich versetze der mittleren Line einen Tritt für die 13 Stiche vom letzten Mal und los geht's. Jeder sucht sich seinen Weg nach unten bis wir wieder auf dem Forstweg stehen. Erste Fahrer wollen sich schon an der Fortsetzung zurück Richtung Tal versuchen, sind aber überrascht vom steilen Start. Kurze Instruktionen später geht es weiter, lediglich ein wanderndes Pärchen begegnet uns auf diesem Stück, macht aber artig Platz. Man grüßt, bedankt sich, hier scheint die Welt noch in Ordnung zu sein. Zugegebenermaßen wäre es selten dämlich gewesen keinen Platz zu machen angesichts der summierten Reifenbreite von 3,80m (nur Vorderräder).
Unten angekommen leider erstmal wieder ein wenig Asphalt Richtung Gipfel, der Deponie-Trail wartet. Wie vermutet war dessen oberes Stück mal wieder auf 10m Länge selbst für Rennradlenker-Fahrer zu schmal zugewachsen, aber da es keine Brombeeren waren konnte man sich ohne größere Blessuren "durchschlagen". Nun weitere Höhenmeter zum vermeintlich höchsten Punkt des Lüderich, dem Wasserhochbehälter. Von dort auf extrem weichen und matschigen Trails in Richtung Pause: Barbarakreuz
Ich stelle fest das sich mein Hinterrad wirklich nicht auf die Schnelle von total krumm in total gerade richten lässt. Zweite Erkenntnis des Tages nach sagenhaften 18!!! Kilometern: Mist, meine 3 Liter Wasser sind leer 
Nun gut, sei es drum, wir wollen aber ja trotzdem noch ein paar Meter fahren.
Also los Richtung Loch 18 / Golfplatztrail: Kurze Instruktionen und es geht ab auf den "Starthügel". Als ich 5 Meter davor bin fällt mir ein: Driss, nix von dem Kicker mitten auf dem Trail an der engen Stelle erzählt, war mir glatt entfallen 
Sei's drum, nix passiert, alle heil runtergekommen und weiter geht es bis runter zur Sülz und darüber hinweg, ein Glück ist die Brücke breit genug für heutige Lenkerbreiten.
Über Asphalt rollen wir nach Hellenthal um den Tütberg zu erklimmen. Oben angekommen werden kurze Überlegungen angestellt, wie oft man bei der Hitze wohl wieder hochfahren möchten um verschiedene Trails zu nehmen. Wir entscheiden uns es bei einem Trail zu belassen und es geht den "Schweineweg" hinab, welcher zusehends versandet und immer größere Löcher reingespült werden. Wir nehmen den Weg weiter Richtung Tal bis wir erneut einen Bachlauf kreuzen. Von hier aus wählen wir den Weg bergauf um nach Forsbach zu gelangen. Erste Ausfallerscheinungen werden angemeldet, woraufhin wir beschließen den kürzesten Weg zu einer Tränke zu wählen. Da das örtliche Café geschlossen hat und auch nicht über Aussengastronomie verfügt hätte nehmen wir halt die Terrasse des Steakhauses am Rewe. Es gäbe sicher schöneres Panorama, aber dies lag halt nicht auf dem Weg und eine Pause tat allen gut. Frisch erfrischt rollten wir nun die letzten 2-3 km mit leichtem Gefälle zum Treffpunkt.
Keine Verletzten, alle gut gegangen, demnächst aber etwas später los, ich fand es heute früh noch ein wenig frisch 
Hat Spaß gemacht Jungs, bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Pete04 (11. Juli 2016)

Rene, watt sind die schnappenden Geräusche im Bombenvideo? Leber implodiert?!


----------



## Lurschman (11. Juli 2016)

hab noch ein Video mit schnappenden Geräuschen...glaub das ist meine Gabel 
hier gehts von der "Lüderichspitze" runter zur Erddeponie. Nix Wildes  wie GR7 so schön sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Juli 2016)

Lurschman schrieb:


> hab noch ein Video mit schnappenden Geräuschen...glaub das ist meine Gabel
> hier gehts von der "Lüderichspitze" runter zur Erddeponie. Nix Wildes  wie GR7 so schön sagt



Mein Spruch des Tages, nur für dich: Chickenway macht langsam, Milky Way macht schnell.


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Juli 2016)

Achtung, Achtung, Fätbiker im Land der aufgehenden Sieglindenröte und Zeigwasduhasträte......der NRW-Niederrhein-Sandcrawler 2016 ist startklar, es geht los in Hünxe am Samstag, den 3. September:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fett-im-westen.702069/page-14#post-13944398

Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht?!



Edit: Für geilen Shit darf man auch mal frei nehmen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Juli 2016)

Nu...heute ging einmal wieder solo mit ohne (Begleitung, Fully,..sucht euch was passendes aus) auf eine kurze aber nichtsdestotrotz schöne Runde von Hennef in Richtung 7G.
Ich muss gestehen, euer Ehren!, ich hoffe auf Gnade und Bewährung, dem Fatty im letzten halben Jahr zu wenig Gelegenheit gegeben zu haben, Trail- und Gelände-Leckerschmecker zu kosten!
Gelegenheiten waren ja da, siehe oben, die feine Runde mit diversen Dickerchen und auch @skaster war in der Gegend, und da schnup ich mir auch lieber das Fully...deshalb nun endlich mal wieder, auch mit der Einladung zum Sandcrawler von @Holland frische Motivation getankt

Heute Mittag wartet eine Einladung...muss mich also mit meinem kl. Bericht ein wenig sputen...deshalb ging es schon um 9 Uhr los.
Direkt ab in Richtung Hanfbachtal, die ersten schottrigen Flachmeter und dann rauf nach Wellesberg.
Dort die Begegnung der dritten Art oder der schweren Geburt...man weiß es nicht

Giraffe mit Kälbchen




In wechselweise ansteigendem und flowigen Geläuf durfte Dude mal wieder Kante zeigen und genoß es sehr, das die Zügel locker gehalten wurden.
Leider waren dann doch in letzter Zeit ein paar Stöckchenleger unterwegs, so das unser Matschsörfen fast ein jähes Ende nahm!







Steigungen bis 16% wurden heute in kleinen Gängen gemütlich und einvernehmlich genommen, der Spaß kam dabei wahrlich nicht zu kurz, auch ohne besondere technische Highlights!

Der letzte Anstieg des Tage, die Schillingstraße von Uthweiler hoch nach Rott, ist - sobald der Untergrund anders als furztrocken ist - Fattyland und trotzdem wurde zwischendrin noch einmal kurz gechillt und ein Schluck aus der Pulle genommen.







Abschließend ging es explorend durch die Geistinger Mark. Da sind wohl ab und an ein paar kleine Bob-the-Builder unterwegs....also zurück mit Anlauf...hüühüpft.....




Die Bremsen haben uns dann auch nicht mehr so sehr gebremst, ich freue mich auf mehr Dickes!

Schönen Sonntag noch da draußen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. August 2016)

Mein Dude erhält nach einem Jahr eine kleine Auffrischung und wird ein bisschen aufgepäppelt.

Reifen: Hinten bleibt nun der Veetire Bulldozer 4.7 und der wird demnächst wieder auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Vorne wurde gestern ein Schwalbe Jumbo Jim in der neuen Größe 4,4 Zoll vom DHl-Boten in Empfang genommen, und der darf - mit Schlauch - am Vorderrad Platz nehmen.
Gestern gab es die probeweise Montage am Hinterrad, die Breite ist sehr positiv. Auf dem Bild hat es gerade ein paar vorhandene kleine Bremsmalheure, aber da es nicht mehr ist, ist alles iO pour moi.




Für die Wintermonate wird der dann gegen 45NRTH Vanhelga 4.0 getauscht. Also, vorne durchtauschen mit Schlauch.

Schaltung: Hinten wird die SLX 11-36 Kassette gegen Sunrace 11-40 getauscht, was neben einer mir subjektiv passender erscheinenden Abstimmung auch noch einen extra Berggang beinhaltet. Kann am Fatty nie schaden...







Vorne wird beim 22-36 das große Kettenblatt gegen ein 33er Truvativ getauscht. Hierfür wurde eigens ein passender Abzieher, Park Tool CCP-44 bestellt.
Neue Kette kommt dann auch, klar, Shimano XT 10-fach war im Angebot.

Variostütze: Die KS Dropzone 125mm wurde gegen die KS LEV DX 150mm vom Fully getauscht. Ein ganz "schönes" Kabelgeraffel, dadurch nun auf der linken Lenkerseite (Schalt-/Bremshebel, LEV, Bluto-PopLock), deshalb davon zunächst noch kein Bild --> das soll dann aber ein wenig entrümpelt werden, wenn das MRC Fast Compression Kit in der Bluto Platz genommen hat. 
Somit wird dann Wurzelgerumpel in Zukunft noch professioneller eliminiert werden können.

_To be continued...auch mit weiteren Bildern..._


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. August 2016)

Kein Dude, aber auch ne Kiste.... Übermorgen wird geschraubt.





Ansonsten bin ich gestern und heute mit dem Jumbo Jim 4.4 hinten bissl kreuz und quer gecruised, man hat das Teil nen Teilchenbeschleuniger intus....ich hatte ganz vergessen, dass Fatbikereifen auch rollen können....



Morgen geht's auf ne Runde durch das Lohmarer Ländle, 10.00 Uhr am Rammes Gartencenter, falls wer mag. 
Zufällig vorbei fahrende Autos mit Bike und neugierigem Fahrerblick werden an Ort und Stelle einkassiert.


----------



## criscross (6. August 2016)

aubacke.....das sieht nach arbeit aus...


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. August 2016)

aubacke - ja, mein Schrauber ist Zahnarzt


----------



## criscross (6. August 2016)

cool....dann kann er den Mittelstollen ja ne neue Füllung verpassen


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. August 2016)

Jetzt muss heute also doch noch der "Jeff" ran... 

Heute hatten wir also eine Tour durch die Lohmarer Trailabgründe geplant und so traten wir denn auch mit 3 Mann an, Rücken an Rücken die Trails zu rocken und unsere Bikeren zu entzücken.

Thomas wollte guiden, so muk wie datt!

Anfahrt ab Hennef bis Lohmar....Rudis-Reste-Ramme  als Treffpunkt.

Besser noch mal die Trinkvorräte -_check_...passt schon...hoffentlich.






Ein klein wenig später trudelt dann auch der Rest vom Rudel ein. Auffi!

Thomas führt uns über asphaltierte Wege an lauschigen Wiesen vorbei, geht es gemächlich, Fattytempo möchte man meinen. Eigentlich egal, ich bin ja schon warm.

Oben angekommen wartet dann ein wahres Trail-Rondell: Zunächst die Schmeissfliege runter, lockerflockig und schön zum ein-abrollen. Danach wieder über schottrige Wegedanke dafür auch von Dudie wieder rauf und den nächsten Trail runter, Nr. 9.

Hach, watt fein. Kannte ich noch nicht, so darf das sein...bitte mehr!

Wir rollen und rocken, einer von Dreien tut zunächst bocken; aber auch den kriegen wir parat und et macht keine allzuschlächte Fijur aufm Rat 









Runter geht's immer, weiter geht's...schlimmer...wir radeln zur sogenannten RINNE.
Rechts runter der Gaumenschmauß, aber selbst links war es für den einen schon aus-die-Maus. Manchmal sieht schieben bergrunter schlimmer als Fahren aus!

Zum guten Glück, das letzte Stück, ein klein wenig Autsch im Arm ein Dornenstück. Hier genauso wie von der Schiebung kein Foto, man munkelt manch minderjähriger liest mit, nachdem es draußen dunkelt.

Liebe Grüße in die Runde, vom Trailakrobaten und Dank fürs Guiden mit großer Kunde!


----------



## Jaerrit (11. August 2016)

So, nachdem ich ja zuletzt diverse Herren "in fett" guiden durfte, habe ich mich doch noch ein wenig intensiver mit dem Thema "Fat" befasst. Einige Mitfahrer wurden befragt, das Für und wieder von Versenderbikes gegenüber gestellt, Beratungsthreads im Fat-Abteil des Forums gekapert, Kleinanzeigen wurden studiert und abtelefoniert, Händler angemailt und angerufen, der Bikemarkt quasi permanent überwacht.

Vor meinem geistigen Auge entstanden hitzige Diskussionen zwischen den verschiedenen "Beratern", die sich in meinen feuchten Fatbike-Träumen die Köpfe einschlugen. "Silverback", "nicht-Tubeless-fähig", "Mobster in Camouflage", "da kaufste ne Baustelle", "was du da noch investieren musst wenn du TL fahren willst" ging es hin und her...

Doch da war es, auf der mir bislang unbekannten Verkaufsplattform bzw einer Art "was hat der lokale Händler zu welchem Kurs verfügbar - Portal" Bike-Exchange: ein Markenbike zum Versenderpreis, kleiner Schönheitsfehler, aber dafür alle Punkte beachtet: halbwegs leicht, ordentlicher LRS, solide Ausstattung ohne direkten Nachkaufbedarf wegen mechanischer Billig-Scheibenbremse mit 120er Blechscheiben oder anderer Ausstattungshighlights der günstigeren Markenbikes.

Ein Trek Farley 5 war dort zum schlanken Kurs inseriert, neu und von Händler, allerdings bei München, fern von KBU jenseits des Weisswurstäquators. Kurze Mail, klar, Versand sei kein Problem, 40€ extra. Allerdings, ja, Bike sei neu mit Rechnung und Garantie wie ein neues Bike aus dem Karton, hätte aber ein paar Kratzer aus der Ausstellung und sei natürlich auch mal Probegefahren worden, aber Max 50km und auch kein Gelände oder Sturz. Also gut, Fotos gesichtet, Kratzer am/im Schriftzug, schön prominent Platziert, aber macht man nix. Nach langem hin und her und diversen Schwierigkeiten das Rad an Hermes zu übergeben habe ich kurzerhand UPS organisiert, so dass das Bike heute endlich entpackt werden konnte. Kratzer sind wirklich nur halb so wild, das wiegt die Ersparnis auf. Ein erster Test der DB1 "Anker" zeigt: die Bremsen sogar passabel... Was Trek sich aber bei den Kabelführungen gedacht hat muss ich noch herausfinden, normale Clips passen nämlich nicht drauf, deshalb sind derzeit noch Kabelbinder als Leitungsclips in Verwendung. Ich freue mich jedenfalls wie Bolle auf die erste Tour mit meinem neuen Mitbewohner:


 

 

 



Die Herrschaften Übergangspedale und Werkssattel werden noch getauscht bzw ausprobiert, aber der Rest wird erstmal gefahren wie er ist. Kurze Runde in der Garage zeigt jedenfalls: Gespür für den richtigen Luftdruck scheint vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. August 2016)

Fehlt nur noch der passende Schamspritzschutz.

Gefällt! Und Glückglückglückwunsch!!! 

*Für-die-erste-Tour-anmeld*


----------



## Jaerrit (11. August 2016)

Jo stimmt, eine wundervolle Schaltafel ans Unterrohr und gut  Wegen Tour gucken wir, finden schon nen Termin


----------



## criscross (12. August 2016)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Jo stimmt, eine wundervolle Schaltafel ans Unterrohr und gut  Wegen Tour gucken wir, finden schon nen Termin



Glückwunsch zum neuen " Dicken "


----------



## cruisingfix (12. August 2016)

Jo... Glückwunsch  zum F5  .... top Bike
..spreche aus eigener Erfahrung  ..
..gruß M.


----------



## Jaerrit (12. August 2016)

Freunde der Sonne, vielen Dank für das "warm welcome"


----------



## Trail Surfer (14. August 2016)

Heute ging es solo mit ohne gechillt und auch ein wenig explorend durch die Wälder zwischen Kaldauen und Lohmar. Der Wald hat einige, zwar technisch weniger anspruchsvolle, aber nichtsdestotrotz schöne Singletrails im Sortiment. Schilder für Reitwege dienen da als guter erster Anhaltspunkt.
Auch waren ein paar Spots dabei, da scheint was (runter) zu gehen....Wegpunkt im Kopf gesetzt, heute aber nicht da runter, lieber ein anderes Mal. Wenn wieder die Co. dabei ist...
Und mitten im Wald...huch...da stutzen Ross und Reiter. Dude lugt neugierig und vorsichtig ums Eck: Eine seltene Spezies in hiesigen Wäldern.
Das Forstkrokodil grüßt. Wir grüßen zurück. Schönen Sonntag noch!




Der Weg führt uns weiter und recht bald sind wir am Franzhäuschen angekommen. Wandererparkplatz und Bikertreffpunkt, um den Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad anzusteuern.
Den lassen wir heute aber links liegen. Und weil wir uns gerade im Lohmarer Ortsteil Heide befinden, die Quizfrage des heutigen Tages:
Warum heißt der Ort so???




Ganz in der Nähe machen Dude und ich eine kleine Rast an einem Froschnteich. Die Jungs sind so grün, die fallen nicht auf. Erst wenn man seinen Fuß unbedacht in die Nähe setzt, springen sie im Sixpack Abmarsch in den Teich und zeigen, was für tolle Brustschwimmer sie sind. Respekt!
Die Kamera war leider nicht schnell genug.




So daddeln wir gemütlich weiter in Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre. Und, wie heißt es so schön, "wo ein Fatbike, da ein Weg!". Und das kniehohe Gras macht Spaß, es geht auf groß-groß und dem neuen 33er Kettenblatt über Wiesen. Nur die Blutsauger, die sind natürlich auch mit von der Partie, wollen auch ihren Spaß haben. Autan? Uns doch egal, ha!!!

 
Der grimmige Jäger, dem das nicht gefiel, wollte über Wege und Wegenutzung belehren. Freundlich wurde zurückbelehrt, dank DIMB ist Reiter durchaus auf dem Laufenden. Freundlicher stimmte das den Jäger nicht, aber ist ja sein Sonntag....
Unserer wurde durch einen weiteren schönen Einblick auf die Wahnbachtalsperre versüßt.


 

Danach ging es über die Talsperrenmauer zurück, dieses Mal wurde der Mönchsweg rechts liegen gelassen und dafür bergan der Zubringertrail genommen. Nur ein paar Wanderer, keine Heitzer oder Hinterradbremser, alles easy...schön.
Und, ein hier eigentlich nicht heimisches Tier wurde gesichtet. Koala hinter Gittern, quasi als harmloser virtueller Streichelzoo:




Zum Schluss dann die Abfahrt nach Schloss Allner, recht zugewuchert mit einigen matschigen Stellen. Die Schlüsselkurve ließ sich aber schön und fix durchcruisen!

Alles in allem eine schöne Runde und noch reichlich Restsonntag übrig.


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Dezember 2016)

Frohes Fest, liebe Freunde, Gönner, Neider, Zweifler und Eiflervon wie auch immer gefatteten Reifen!
Und damit Weihnachten heuer, durch übermäßigen Frischluftentzug, nicht vollends unter die Räder kommt...
...besuchte ich zunächst am Vormittag Herrn Dude, um sodann eine oh-du-feucht-fröhliche Auskehr zu beschließen.
Vom Wetterbericht ließen wir uns nicht entmutigen und zogen unseres, zunächst überwiegend befestigten, Weges.
Hinten herum ging es in weihnachtlichem Demmeltempo bergan zum
Märchenwald-Trail. Und trotz leider fehlendem Schnee, es wird unten herum für die hier und da kreuchenden, fleuchenden Dickerchen immer sympathischer!



So wurde dann die 1. Runde Laub-Modder-Schlonze wieder bergab eingeläutet, Trail-Glöckchen kling

Der Regen würde stattlicher, nach eingan(g)s beginnendem Niesel ging es nun richtig zur Sache - Feuchtplörre im
360-Grad-und-3D-Modus.

Davon ließen sich Ross und Reiter aber nicht abschrecken, denn wie man weiß:
"Wenn der Reifen hinten schwänzelt, des Fahrers Herz vor Freude tänzelt!"
Ob der dauerhaften H2O-Beschosserie gab die Crew aber nun doch ihren ursprünglichen Plan auf, heute ins Windecker Ländchen zu gelangen...nach einiger weiterer Forstautobahnfahrt ging das Kommando zur Umkehr, um noch ein weiteres Mal den Märchenwald zu fahren.



Optimaler Aggregatzustand für ohne Schnee!

So endlich nun von oben bis unten nass bis auf die Haut A-N-N-A oder R-E-N-E (jede/r wie "ers" möchte) tingelten Piggeldi und  Fätterick glücklich bedient nach Hause....

Schönen Restfeiertag noch! 
R.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Dezember 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> und Eifler



... um einen rassistischen Hintergund ausszuschliesen bitte ich alle anderen randzonen Gruppen auch zu erwähnen ... ansonsten fühle ich mich diskriminalisiert


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Dezember 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... um einen rassistischen Hintergund ausszuschliesen bitte ich alle anderen randzonen Gruppen auch zu erwähnen ... ansonsten fühle ich mich diskriminalisiert


Zweifler und Eifler...darin liegt der Kontext. Bitte keine Postfakten schaffen, da sonst die Style-ist-Geil-Fraktion @muschi zu Hilfe gerufen wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (26. Dezember 2016)

Hier, wo kann ich helfen?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Dezember 2016)

Leg Dich wieder ... nit der Rede Wert


----------



## Trekki (12. Januar 2017)

Diese Fatty - Fahrer sind gut drauf


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Januar 2017)

Ist bereits bekannt, aber danke.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Januar 2017)

Und ich dachte immer Fat würde nicht elektrisch leiten


----------



## Pete04 (23. Januar 2017)

Grandiose Biker von watt Fättes - please, Sternenregen wär watt Nettes!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

